#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-21
<jack_> hour 24 of gentoo compiling
<jack_> this vm has gotta be slowing it down like a mother.
<Nivex> This is the build that never ends. It goes on and on my friend.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-22
<_marx_> akgraner: http://www.npr.org/2011/02/22/133847765/silver-star-recipient-a-reluctant-hero
<_marx_> women at war
<_marx_> 9 traits of a veteran unix admin
<_marx_> We use vi, not emacs, and definitely not pico or nano
<_marx_> trait No. 7: We have more in common with medical examiners than doctors
<_marx_> trait No. 9: Rebooting is almost never an option
<_marx_> No. 8: We know more about Windows than we'll ever let on
<_marx_> click the button in the lower left, then look for shutdown as an option
<_marx_> Veteran Unix admin trait No. 5: We prefer elegant solutions
<_marx_> If there are several ways to fix a problem or achieve a goal, we'll opt to spend more time developing a solution that encompasses the actual problem and preventing future issues than simply whipping out a Band-Aid. This is related to the fact that we loathe revisiting a problem we've already marked "solved" in our minds. We figure that if we can eliminate future problems now by thinking a few steps ahead, we'll have less to do down
<_marx_> the road. We're usually right.
<_marx_> veteran-unix-admin
<akgraner> jack_, jack__ hey did you get your ban issue worked out?
<jack__> akgraner: yeah. i had it cleared on my work accoutn but had to argue it out for my home IP
<jack__> stupid admins :x
<akgraner> glad you got it worked out
<BugeyeD> jack__: were you preaching against ubuntu or something?
<BugeyeD> jack__: i got called out one time for answering "how do i set a root password?" ... but not banned.
<jack__> heh
<jack__> i got kicked for telling somebody how to set the root password
<BugeyeD> ahh. heh.
<BugeyeD> that's a crock.
<jack__> well, to be fair, i was being a jerk. some guy asked a technical question and i responded that he shoudl use a diff type of software and why and some admin told me to go to offtopic
<jack__> and i told him to suck it
<jack__> hehe
<adam_vollrath> you jerk
<jack__> i know
<jack__> hehe
<jack__> and then i typoed 'fsck' while helping some guy recover his filesystem and they banned me
<BugeyeD> jack__: well, sounds like the admins were protecting their users from bad folks like yourself. :)
<holstein> how are you supposed to answer 'how do i set a root password' ?
<holstein> it they want a root password, they should and can have one
<jack__> yeah, i got yelled at saying it was 'unsupported'. what does that even mean? they wont help me if i have root enabled? heh
<holstein> that doesnt sound right
<BugeyeD> that's the same thing i ran into a while back. and holstein, i agree totally.
<BugeyeD> if they want a root password, they should and can have one
<BugeyeD> you probably don't want your grandmother to have root on her box, but then again if she's technically capable enough to wade through irc she's probably going to find out how anyway.
<holstein> any user should be able to have a root pass
<holstein> and totally ruin the install
<holstein> i dought anyone is saying 'you need a root password, its fun and easy for beginners'
<holstein> BugeyeD: maybe this is on the heels of the android root terminology
<holstein> that im sure lots of folks dont quite understand
<holstein> 'if i root my ubuntu box, i bet i can...'
<BugeyeD> i dunno. my "incident" happened a couple of years ago if i remember correctly. i've steered clear of #ubuntu since then.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-23
<jack_> yeah, they admins in #ubuntu are nazis
<Nivex> that's kinda strong
<akgraner> jack_, we really try not to call people names
<jack_> too soon?
<jack_> :P
<jack_> <jack_> How do I set my root password or get root access to my ubuntu box?<Logan_WP> !root | jack_
<jack_> <ubottu> jack_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jack_> heh
<coxn> baffling!
<coxn> I seem to have borked my desktop, and I have no idea how
<coxn> nothing shows up on the monitor, but I can ssh in just fine
<holstein> coxn: whats te problem ;)
<holstein> the*
<coxn> ctrl+alt+F1 does nothing
<holstein> i lost 2 finger scrolling
<holstein> pretty randomly
<holstein> not quite as bad as X though
<coxn> holstein: the problem is that if something happens to the network, I'd like to have console access
<coxn> well, it's not X
<holstein> coxn: maybe the graphics card?
<coxn> because I can do an ssh -X
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> you might have to reboot :/
<coxn> I did!
<holstein> drag
<coxn> yeah
<coxn> also exceedingly odd: if I start an app having done ssh -X
<coxn> I lose my pointer
<coxn> I can't just click over to this window, for example.
<coxn> ahh. much better.
<coxn> (uninstalled the nvidia doodads)
<holstein> coxn: better?
<holstein> without the doo-dads
<holstein> my scrolling started back again
<holstein> it was hardware
<holstein> i think i had some goop on there from breakfast
<holstein> confusing it :)
<coxn> holstein: yes, much better
<coxn> There's something wrong with me
<coxn> I want this, in red
<coxn> http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/cellphone/8928/
<Tracy_P> It's the batman / commissioner Gordon side of ya'self
<coxn> indeed
<coxn> aha! http://www.amazon.com/Red-emergency-phone/dp/B003OCUB2I/
<Tracy_P> http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1366&bih=655&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=batman+red+phone&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=
<Tracy_P> I need some lunch.. bbl
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-24
<jack_> coxn: im a little late but i saw you're having video troubles. i had the same issues with my nvidia card with the nouveau drivers. disabling them should do hte trick
<coxn> jack_: sure did.
<coxn> good to hear I'm not crazy. :)
<jack_> haha yeah
<jack_> i actually had the problem with f12+. im on ubuntu 10.04 and it works fine after activating the nvidia propriatary driver
<coxn> okay why doesn't virsh give me a 'dom-create-as'
<coxn> there's a 'pool-create-as' and a 'vol-create-as'
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-25
<_marx_> jack_: u still a dog?
<jack_> im always a dog
<_marx_> well just don't go right to left on the spelling
<jack_> i have no idea what you're talking about haha
<_marx_> dog = god
<_marx_> one of those words
<jack_> heh
<_marx_> but i meant on #ubuntu
<jack_> ah gotcha
<jack_> i haven't been in there for a couple of days
<jack_> whenever i join i always end up getting shit from one of the mods :<
<_marx_> well stuff happens
<_marx_> the volume there is just overwhelming i don't know how one can actually help someone in #ubuntu
<jack_> i'd rather hang out in #fedora. the mods are jerks but they dont kick/ban me ever heh
<jack_> heh
<jack_> people often starting PMing me
<jack_> which is fine for me, but i feel it wont help other people if they have the same questions
<_marx_> heh, i got kicked from fedora w/a different nick
<jack_> haha why is that?
<_marx_> silly client posted away messages
<_marx_> i learned
<jack_> oh nice
<jack_> my gf is wearing a 'ubuntu guru' shirt tonight >_<
<_marx_> ah cool
<_marx_> swing
<_marx_> and a miss
<_marx_> anything else?
<_marx_> lobbed that one in did ya
<jack_> haha
<_marx_> text humor
<_marx_> like the radio days in some ways
<jack_> my father in law is crazy
<jack_> he went with kelsey to the verizon store and had them switch my company name to HIS company name
<jack_> for the discount
<jack_> but... i didn't get any better of a discount -_-
 * _marx_ step son works for verizon for 10+years
<_marx_> not crazy about my plan either
<jack_> haha nice
<jack_> verizon is crazy expensive. i pay almost $200 for 2 smartphones
<jack_> my buddy pays like $100 for 2 with sprint
<jack_> however, he never has service
<_marx_> well half for two dumb phones here
<_marx_> i haven't been able to find what i hear
<_marx_> about
<jack_> what's that?
<_marx_> once i check the fine print it usually nets out the same
<jack_> why are there no mods in this channel btw?
<_marx_> here?
<jack_> things are going to go out of control one day.  people are going to be teaching how to set root passwords and uttering profanities all over the place!
<jack_> wat
<jack_> !op
<lubotu1> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<_marx_> you mean me?
<jack_> damn you lubotu1
<_marx_> there are two other op's
<jack_> how did you get op?
<_marx_> by owning the channel
<_marx_> a few years ago i took it over
<jack_> nice
<_marx_> i suppose
<_marx_> i was newly unemployed at the time
<jack_> haha
<jack_> dude. wtf at my memory usage
<jack_> jack@jack-desktop:~$ free -m
<jack_>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jack_> Mem:          2009       1947         62          0         28        280
<jack_> -/+ buffers/cache:       1637        371
<jack_> Swap:         2859       1017       1842
<_marx_> top w/M
<jack_> oh
<jack_> java
<jack_> that i had opened (and closed) a few days ago
<_marx_> how long did the gentoo compile take?
<jack_> well, i was running in a VM and it had pretty poor performance
<jack_> i got gentoo running after a few hours
<jack_> but i tired to compile GNOME and it's dependencie (all 334 packages)
<jack_> took over 24 hours
<_marx_> 24+ was last i saw
<jack_> i didn't put a time on it
<jack_> yeah. i went ot bed and it was still compiling. i got up in the AM and it was done
<_marx_> wow
<jack_> however, xserver would not start
<jack_> i think there is an issue with my machine though. all my VMs are really slugish
<_marx_> vm driver
<jack_> maybe oracle just screwed up vbox
<jack_> im trying to get kvm working but its even worse. i think i need to check to see if have the virtualization support
<_marx_> well freebsd doesn't have vbox drivers
<_marx_> at least what i've tried here
<jack_> WOW
<jack_> i just killed java and it spawned a new process
<_marx_> check ownership
<_marx_> of process
<jack_> i killed it already
<jack_> hehe
<_marx_> what started it?
<jack_> i think it was actually the parent that i just overlooked
<jack_> it was ksar that i was using a few days ago to check system stats
<_marx_> java has been breaking my brain on a test/leaning server
<jack_> stupid memory hog
<jack_> load average: 5.21, 5.09, 5.19
<jack_> 17770 /usr/bin/updatedb.mlocate     376 D
<jack_> 24600 /usr/bin/python /usr/share/  3532 D
<_marx_> heh
<_marx_> what os
<_marx_> that's update manager running
<_marx_> or the tail end of it
<jack_> which one?
<jack_> jack@jack-desktop:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<jack_> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<jack_> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<jack_> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<jack_> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS"
<_marx_> bin/updatedb.mlocate
<_marx_> that's the hog
<jack_> i thought that was the updatedb package for locate
<jack_> jack     28602     1  0 Feb19 ?        01:16:45 [Picasa2.exe] <defunct>
<jack_> heh
<jack_> i just need to reboot and get rid of this crap
<_marx_> did you run it manually?
<jack_> no
<_marx_> update manager
<jack_> nope
<jack_> i dont even see it runnig anywhere
<jack_> stupid crap
<_marx_> yeah and i can't find the right terminal window
<jack_> haha
<jack_> i just closed ATLEAST 16 terminal windows
<jack_> i open a new one everytime i wanna do something and never close the last
<_marx_> you know the gui ones have tabs but i never seem to use that
<jack_> haha
<jack_> i use it every now and again
<jack_> but then i cant remember where i put certain things
<jack_> so i just login again
<_marx_> why is it some servers allow me to stay logged in forever and some drop in ten minutes or so
<jack_> i think there is a timeout you can set on some servers
<_marx_> funny, i have one of BugeyeD flickr pics as my desktop background
<jack_> haha nice
<jack_> when im connected to my home machine from work i get 'broken pipe' after like 10mins of inactivity
<_marx_> that's what i get too
 * _marx_ lusts after decent laptop more than er your random p0rn site
<_marx_> i worked in darryl hunts office a month ago
<BugeyeD> _marx_: which photo?
 * _marx_ lost BugeyeD 
<BugeyeD> 20:44 < _marx_> funny, i have one of BugeyeD flickr pics as my desktop background
<_marx_> oh
<_marx_> the backyard snow pic
<BugeyeD> the trees were beautiful. i took a lot of pictures.
<_marx_> yeah, i had too many open with the fancy see transparent bg, killed all those, the ones left were grey on black
<_marx_> oh, missed a post
<_marx_> you know having root access is like smelling the air just after a thunderstorm
<_marx_> not having it is like "aw...shxxx"
<_marx_> log that
<_marx_> !rsync
<lubotu1> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<_marx_> !tar
<lubotu1> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<_marx_> contest: cutest phrase combining rsync and tar
<_marx_> regular spoke english phrase, not code
<jack_> why dont they tell you about the tar command when you type tar?
<jack_> !ot
<lubotu1> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jack_> !root
<lubotu1> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jack_> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_marx_> interestante
<_marx_> !tar
<lubotu1> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<_marx_>  well i'm lost a bit there jack_ i don't really see the point
<jack_> of the tar command?
<_marx_> no the flood
<_marx_> tar i dig
<_marx_> grok even
<_marx_> !dd
<_marx_> oh my, hum,
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-26
<jack> D:
<jack_> i hate gentoo
<jack_> i've compiled this kernel 235433453 times and i cant get the stupid e1000 module loaded when i boot from it
<jack_> ok. i finally got the module but now it wont load -_-
<jack_> thank god. stupid guest
<_marx_> what is a masochist?
<_marx_> sorry thought i was in #jeopardy :)
<jack_> haha
<jack_> I finally got gentoo up and running again. im re-compiling gnome now. hopefully not a 24hour process this time.
<jack_> but im doing it on my work computer which has more power and i dont have to mess with it over the weekend
<jack_> although, now that i think about it, maybe i should have given it another cpu :<
<jack_> only 100 packages to go. man, this vm is so much better haha
<jack_> real    273m10.730s
<jack_> user    199m14.695s
<jack_> sys     41m13.791s
<jack_> better than 24 hours haha
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-02-27
<holstein> 4http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> opps
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu:8227/stream.ogg
<holstein> 15 or so live stream
#ubuntu-us-nc 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello. and good evening
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> good afternoon
<Nivex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGtMwU8wDmc  :)
<Nivex> You're the first person to speak in this channel for nearly two months
<Azeban> really?
<Azeban> do i get an award? :)
<Nivex> I don't have any to give.
<Nivex> Whereabouts in NC are ya?
<Azeban> Salisbury
<Azeban> You?
<Nivex> Hillsborough.
<Azeban> :)
<Azeban> very nice.
<Azeban> http://i.imgur.com/OJY7HRJ.jpg
<Azeban> outside view this morning
<holstein> i was talking about trying to revive the group
<holstein> there was a bit of interest on the group
<holstein> the group mailing list*
<holstein> Azeban: are you on the mailing list?
